# هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟



## Scofield (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*
*بدليل قتلهم و خطفهم و اعتقالهم للمبشرين المسالمين و اقربها الكورين*
*و قتلهم للمتنصرين و اعتقالهم لهم و اجبارهم على العودة للأسلام و تضيق حريتهم و منع منحهم حقهم الشخصى و الاجتماعى فى اختيار الدين.*
*ام لا يخافون ؟*

*ملحوظة لمن يختار لا كيف يبرر ما يفعله المسلمون من خطف و تعذيب و قتل و اعتقال للمبشرين و المتنصرين؟*


----------



## الحوت (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

*طبعا يخاف المسلمين من المبشرين المسيحين لانهم يعلمون ان كلمة الله اقوى من سيف ذو حدين وزيادة انتشار المسيحيه وكثرة المرتدين عن الاسلام جعلهم يخافون اكثر ويزداد خوفهم يوما بعد يوما لانهم يعلمون مدى قوة الكلمة في المسيحيه وقد عاينوها حينما شاهدوا الاعداد الضخمة المرتدة عن الاسلام وازدياد اعداد المسيحين في العالم ..


فلمسلمون في العالم هم الاقليلة حتى مقارنة مع الملحدين واللادينين ...

المسلمون يخافون من انقراض الاسلام لهذا يحاربون التبشير في اي شكل ويصرون على قتل المرتد من ناحيه لكي يخاف المبشرين من التبشير لما يحصل لهم على ايدي المسلمين ومن جهة اخرى يخافون المسلمون مما يجرى لهم حين ارتدادهم عن الاسلام ..*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

طبعا يخافون, اذا كانوا يخافون من المواقع المسيحية التي لا تناقش اسلاميات حتى ويخترقونها وانا اعلم هذا الامر انهم يخترقون حتى المواقع التي لا تناقش اسلاميات,
فاذا كانوا يخافون من المواقع المسيحية فكيف لا يخافون من مبشرين يدورون انحاء البلدان الاسلامية ليبشروا بالكلمة الحية كلمة المسيح


----------



## asula (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

طبعا يخافون من المبشرين ​
لان هم يعرفون ان الرب يسوع هو الله ولكن هم يخافون يعترفون بهذا الشي 
لان هذا يعني نقض ديانتهم كلها ​
وما بني على باطل فهو باطل
​


----------



## Scofield (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

*تذكرت نقطة هامة جدا
وهى ان هناك مواقع اسلامية مخصوصة تم تصنيعها لمحاربة التبشير و تقولها علانية غير المواقع التى تشتم و تسب فى القمص زكريا بطرس مواقع كاملة لشتيمته و يقولون الرد عليه اين هو هذا الرد؟
ومواقع تنسب لنفسها الجهادية الالكترونية وهى موجودة لهدف واحد أختراق المواقع و تدميرها عندما يعجز المسلم عن الجواب كالعادة
*


----------



## Scofield (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

*
62 شخص دخلو الموضوع و 11 فقط صوتو؟
ايه يا جماعة هو سؤال بنعم او لا صعب للدرجة دى؟
*


----------



## ekram (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



asula قال:


> طبعا يخافون من المبشرين ​
> لان هم يعرفون ان الرب يسوع هو الله ولكن هم يخافون يعترفون بهذا الشي
> لان هذا يعني نقض ديانتهم كلها ​
> وما بني على باطل فهو باطل
> ​



ما هذه التخاريف يا اخي

نحن نعرف شيئا واحدا هو انا الله واااحد وان المسيح نبي من انبياء الله سبحانه وتعالى ولا نخاف لا من مبشرين ولا من احد الخوف من الله وحده زيادة على ذلك نحن نحترم باقي الديانات.... 

انا لا اعرف على اي اساس تقول هذا الكلام ؟؟ سبحان الله​


----------



## أبو الحارث (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



سأكون بإذن الله أول من يجيب عن سؤالك بنعم أو لا؛ وأقول لك:

نحن *لا نخاف من المبشرين*، بل نحن نخاف فقط على ديننا، فإن ما بجعبة هؤلاء لا يعدو أن يكون تحريفا وافتراء وتزويرا للحقائق، وهذا ما يخيفنا حقا *(الكذب)* فلا يلزم يا عزيزي من أنك تخاف شيئا أن هذا الشيء حق. فقد تخاف أنت من لدغة الأفعى أو العقرب!!


----------



## Scofield (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



ekram قال:


> ما هذه التخاريف يا اخي
> 
> نحن نعرف شيئا واحدا هو انا الله واااحد وان المسيح نبي من انبياء الله سبحانه وتعالى ولا نخاف لا من مبشرين ولا من احد الخوف من الله وحده زيادة على ذلك نحن نحترم باقي الديانات....
> 
> انا لا اعرف على اي اساس تقول هذا الكلام ؟؟ سبحان الله​



*
اولا احترم نفسك و بلاش قلة الادب المحمدية دى 
ثانيا لا تخرج عن الموضوع لم يسألك احد بماذا تؤمن
*


----------



## Scofield (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



أبو الحارث قال:


> سأكون بإذن الله أول من يجيب عن سؤالك بنعم أو لا؛ وأقول لك:
> 
> نحن *لا نخاف من المبشرين*، بل نحن نخاف فقط على ديننا، فإن ما بجعبة هؤلاء لا يعدو أن يكون تحريفا وافتراء وتزويرا للحقائق، وهذا ما يخيفنا حقا *(الكذب)* فلا يلزم يا عزيزي من أنك تخاف شيئا أن هذا الشيء حق. فقد تخاف أنت من لدغة الأفعى أو العقرب!!



*
بالعكس من كان معه الحق فلا يخاف من الباطل و طبعا علشان عارفين ان الاسلام ضعيف امام المسيحية لانها حق ومن السماء فتخافون من انقراض ما يسمى بالاسلام
ولذلك تفعلون ما تفعلون حتى ترهبون من يقولون كلمة الحقومن يؤمن بها و لكن هيهات فالمؤمن لا يخاف من نشر الحق
*


----------



## فادية (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

اكيد بيخافو  عشان كدا كل ما بتحصل حاجه صغيره في العالم  بتمس الاسلام ولو شويه بيثورو ويولعو الدنيا 
ليه كل دا ؟؟؟
اكيد من الخوف


----------



## هدى2 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

خوف ؟؟؟

الخوف مِن مَن ؟؟؟ 

الخوف من المُبشرين ؟؟؟ اسمحولي أن أقول لكم شيئاً :

المُبشّرين عندكم هم لدينا أناس ، يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه  

هم أناس كانوا ولا زالوا سبب هلاككم ( أعتذر ولكنها الحقيقه) ...

لماذا نخافُ منهم ؟؟!!!!

نحن فقط نخاف من البدع والكذب والإفتراءات التي يقولونها للناس ، لذالك وجبَ حرقهم واحداً واحداً ، لأنهم يخدشون في الدّين ويُهلكون أُمم !!!  

وكما قال أخي في الله نحنُ فقط وجبَ علينا الخوف من الله سُبحانه وتعالى ، ويُشرفنا أن نكون محمديه والحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام


----------



## sant felopateer (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

*اولاً عزيزى ريمون،، يخافون 
بدليل قتل اثنان من المبشرين المسيحيين فى تركيا
التبشير فى العالم الاسلامى يعتبر تهمة يعاقب عليها بالجلد و القتل احياناً
خوف المسلمون على اولادهم على مصاحبة المسيحيين من اجل خوفهم من كلامهم*


----------



## ekram (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



ٌREMON قال:


> *
> اولا احترم نفسك و بلاش قلة الادب المحمدية دى
> ثانيا لا تخرج عن الموضوع لم يسألك احد بماذا تؤمن
> *



انا قلت ايه عشان يكون ردك بالشكل ده؟؟؟؟سبحان الله

قبل ما تيجي تشوف ردي ارجع وشوف ردك وطريقة كلامك  انت وساعتها هتشوف مين اللي لازم يحترم نفسو؟؟؟ 

على العموم  مش مشكلة وخلينا في موضوعنا​


----------



## the servant (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

سلام رب المجد يسوع مع الجميع,,,,

اولا انا لا اسميهااا خوف هي قلة حيلة...........

اشرح ذلك الشيخ عندماا يتحدث مع اي شخص مسلم يتحدث معة حديث موروثي تقليدي لايمت
بالروحانيات باي علاقة. حديثة جاف لا يحبب الانسان في الله الحنان بل يعمل علي احداث حاجز نفسي بين الانسان والله .....القهار.... الجبار ......المنتقم....الماكر.....لكم ان تستوعبوا يا احبة كل هذا هل يؤدي الي احداث علاقة قوية بين الانسان وخالقة ويثبتة في هذا الدين؟؟؟؟؟؟

اما المبشر والمملؤ بالسلام الالهي والفرح الداخلي المستمد من رب المجد والذي عندماااا يتحدث مع اي شخص يحدثة عن حالة حب نادرة لا يمكن ان تتكر في حياتنا علاقة بين الللة المحب للنفس البشرية
كلام المبشر دائماا بيكون لة ثقل في نفسية المتلقي ليس بسبب شخصية المبشر فقط انمااا بسبب القوة
المؤيدة لهذا المبشر وهي الارادة الالهية
يتحدث بثقة وبضماان


----------



## Scofield (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



هدى2 قال:


> خوف ؟؟؟
> 
> الخوف مِن مَن ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*كأنك تحمد الله على الارهاب و تقول له الحمد لله على نعمة الأرهاب:thnk0001:*


----------



## peace_86 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

ريمون إنت تعب حالك في حوار عقيم جداً..
المسلمين يناقضوا أنفسهم في كثير والكثير الكثير من الأفكار..
تارة يقولون إنهم مسالمون.. وتراة يقولون إنه لابد من حرق المبشرين واحداً واحداً ..
وياريتهم لو دققوا في الكلام إللي بيقولوا شوية؟؟؟؟؟

يا إما يقروا بمسالمتهم.. أو يعترفوا بكذبهم وخداعهم بذلك..
أو بالأحرى: يا إما يعترفون بالسور المكية... أو بالسور المدنية..

لا يمكن أن نجمع المتناقضات مع بعضها البعض..

وشكراً


----------



## Scofield (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



peace_86 قال:


> ريمون إنت تعب حالك في حوار عقيم جداً..
> المسلمين يناقضوا أنفسهم في كثير والكثير الكثير من الأفكار..
> تارة يقولون إنهم مسالمون.. وتراة يقولون إنه لابد من حرق المبشرين واحداً واحداً ..
> وياريتهم لو دققوا في الكلام إللي بيقولوا شوية؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



*منو الموضوع يا بيس فينك من زمان واحشنى قوى مشاركاتك
معلش خلينا وراهم لحد ما نشوف هيستقرو على المشرق ولا المغرب
و ربنا يرسيهم على حال
مرة يقولو الكتاب المقدس اتحرف
ومرة بيقولو انه بيتحرف
ومرة يقولو لا ربنا حافظ كلامه
طيب مترسو على بر دوختونا:new6:
*


----------



## Ramzi (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

انهم يخافون و يرتجفون
التبشير تهمه ... مثلها مثل الجريمة 
وبما انكم تخافون الجريمة اذا تخافون التبشير برب المجد
والاثبات من الموقع التالي
http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2006/09/12/27391.html

ولزيادة في معرفة ما يحدث هناك 

http://www.alarabiya.net/search.php...9c7brssvvlicot2&cnt_search=التبشير+في+الجزائر


----------



## Ramzi (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

وينص القانون المصادق عليه على انزال عقوبات بالسجن تتراوح بين سنتين وخمس سنوات وغرامة بما بين 500 الف الى مليون دينار (ما بين خمسة والى عشرة الاف يورو) في حق كل من "يحث او يرغم او يستخدم وسائل التغرية لارغام مسلم على اعتناق دين اخر

http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2006/03/20/22130.html


----------



## peace_86 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



> منو الموضوع يا بيس فينك من زمان واحشنى قوى مشاركاتك
> معلش خلينا وراهم لحد ما نشوف هيستقرو على المشرق ولا المغرب
> و ربنا يرسيهم على حال
> مرة يقولو الكتاب المقدس اتحرف
> ...



أنا موجود.. نسأل عنك..
المهم نعود للسؤال الأولاني حتى لا يشتت المسلمون كعادتهم:
*هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين و أنتشار المسيحية و انقراض الأسلام؟ *


----------



## ghawy_111 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

اكبر دليل على الخوف هو  ان
المسليمن لو على دين حق
ماكانش بقى كلام القران متناقض
عكس بعضه وكمان يشمل كلمات
ليست من عند الله مثل كلمات 
والاستمتاع والغنائم والقتل والارهاب
والتهديد والوعيد وغير ذلك من 
الكلمات التى تجعل قارئها يشك 
فى مصداقيتها وقداستها وانها 
مستحيل تصدر من خالق السماء
والارض وانما من بشر ومن تاليف 
بشر  انما الكتاب المقدس اكبر
دليل على مصداقيته كلامه


----------



## Scofield (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

*
3 ايام ولا ارى سوى خوف من المسلمين بالاعتراف بالحقيقة وهى خوفهم من المبشرين و يجاوبون بردود ملتوية ففى اول الرد يقولون لا يخافون و آخره يقولون نعم نخاف فهم لا يريدون الرد باجابة مباشرة وذلك خوفا من قول الحق و الحقيقة ان الاسلام فعلا ضعيف امام المبشرين و المسيحية
*


----------



## veronika (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

طبعا بيخافوا 
لان من طريقة نشر الاسلام بحد السيف دة دليل ان اله الاسلام ضعيف مش قادر ينشر دينه او يحميه
و طبعا لازم يخافوا لانه لو اله قوي و دين صحيح كان مافيش حاجة اثرت فيه
ليهم حق يترعبوا مش يخافوا بس


----------



## الفاطمي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*


مرحبا أخي العزيز وقد تستغرب أن أقول لك أخي فمذهبي يدعو لذلك فقد قال سيدناعلي بن أبي طالب الأخوه ثلاثه أخ شقيق وأخ في الدين وأخ في الإنسانيه . 
‏ إسمح لي الآن ياعزيزي بالتعليق على هذا الإستبيان أو الموضوع. 
 فاأنت قد عممت في موضوعك هذا على جميع المسلمين والتعميم ظلم وإجحاف فنحن الشيعه الإسماعيليين من أتباع الدوله الفاطميه أو بالأحرى من بقايا تلك الدوله العظيمه لا نخشى التبشير أبدا. والتاريخ يشهد بذلك. عد لتاريخ الدوله الفاطميه    
لتعرف ماذا كان تعاملهم مع الآخر من جميع الديانات والملل والمذاهب وأدوار الجامع الأزهر خير دليل فقد كان فيها دور لتدريس الديانه المسيحيه بكل حريه وكان يقام في هذا الجامع المناظرات بين الطوائف بدون تحيز لطائفه دون أخرى 
عزيزي أريد منك إثبات واحد على خشيتنا نحن المسلمين الشيعه عموما والإسماعليين خصوصا من التبشير
أوإثبات على طائفيتنا وإلغاء الآخر . أرجو عدم التعميم ياغالي .  وأرجو أن يرقى الحوار ويكون منصف. ولي عوده. تقبل أعذب التحايا .


----------



## أبو الحارث (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله،،
ليش بتخلونا نعيد الكلام كثير مع إنه واضح:

قلتلك: نعم بنخاف من المنصرين كما نخاف من لدغة العقرب تماماَ، فهمت! مش لأنهم بقولوا حق، أبدا على الإطلاق.

فهمت!


----------



## sant felopateer (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



أبو الحارث قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله،،
> ليش بتخلونا نعيد الكلام كثير مع إنه واضح:
> 
> قلتلك: نعم بنخاف من المنصرين كما نخاف من لدغة العقرب تماماَ، فهمت! مش لأنهم بقولوا حق، أبدا على الإطلاق.
> ...


*
و انت تخاف من العقرب لانك لا تملك قدرة على ان تدوسه ام الهك لم يعيطيك ادلة كافية انك تقتنع بها و هل ايمانك مهزوز لدرجة انك تخاف من كلام شخص؟
يا عجبى عليك*


----------



## Scofield (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



أبو الحارث قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله،،
> ليش بتخلونا نعيد الكلام كثير مع إنه واضح:
> 
> قلتلك: نعم بنخاف من المنصرين كما نخاف من لدغة العقرب تماماَ، فهمت! مش لأنهم بقولوا حق، أبدا على الإطلاق.
> ...



*
حلو يعنى انت اعترفت انكم بتخافو طيب يلا يا اخ صوت بنعم
*


----------



## Scofield (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



الفاطمي قال:


> مرحبا أخي العزيز وقد تستغرب أن أقول لك أخي فمذهبي يدعو لذلك فقد قال سيدناعلي بن أبي طالب الأخوه ثلاثه أخ شقيق وأخ في الدين وأخ في الإنسانيه .
> ‏ إسمح لي الآن ياعزيزي بالتعليق على هذا الإستبيان أو الموضوع.
> فاأنت قد عممت في موضوعك هذا على جميع المسلمين والتعميم ظلم وإجحاف فنحن الشيعه الإسماعيليين من أتباع الدوله الفاطميه أو بالأحرى من بقايا تلك الدوله العظيمه لا نخشى التبشير أبدا. والتاريخ يشهد بذلك. عد لتاريخ الدوله الفاطميه
> لتعرف ماذا كان تعاملهم مع الآخر من جميع الديانات والملل والمذاهب وأدوار الجامع الأزهر خير دليل فقد كان فيها دور لتدريس الديانه المسيحيه بكل حريه وكان يقام في هذا الجامع المناظرات بين الطوائف بدون تحيز لطائفه دون أخرى
> ...



*ومين قالك انك مسلم اصلا اخوتك السنة و حتى الشيعة المخالفين لكم يكفروكم و يقولون عليكم من الخوارج ثم لا تنسى ان قرآنكم واحد وهو اساس الكراهية و الارهاب*


----------



## هند99 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

اظن ان العكس هو الصحيح فانتم تخافون من ان يعتنق المسيحيين الاسلام  نظرا لكثرة اعدادهم اما نحن فلا نخشى من اي شيء الا الله سبحانه وتعالى لقد اعزانا الله بالاسلام  فديننا لا لبس فيه  ولا غموض


----------



## استفانوس (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

ارجو من كل الاعضاء  عدم الخروج عن الموضوع


----------



## Scofield (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



هند99 قال:


> امريكا هي دولة مسيحية  اي  يسمح لها دينها بان تعتقل  وتختطف  المسلمون  وتعذبهم بابشع الطرق   في سجن ابو غريب  وغوانتنامو   لمجرد انهم مسلمون   هذا هو الارهاب بعينه



*
ياريت بلاش خروج عن الموضوع الاصلى و هروب منه كما كان يفعل رسول اللات
بلا امريكا بلا السعودية ركزى فى الموضوع ولو عندك رد مقنع قوليه معندكيش روحى دوريلك على اى حاجة تانية تعمليها افيدلك
*


----------



## Scofield (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



هند99 قال:


> يعني انت لما  بتتهم المسلمون  بالارهاب  وتشتم سيد الخلق والبشرية باكملها دا مش خروج عن الموضوع يعني انت تقول الي  بيعجبك وعلى كيفك  والاخرين ممنوع عليهم الكلام  لا دا ما يصحش  انت بتتهرب من الاجابة



*
انا مش بتهم انا عندى دليل من قرآنكم ولو عاوزة تناقشينى فيه تعالى قسم الحوار الاسلامى
وسيد الخلك ده سيدكم انتم لكن انا مليش سيد غير الله و يمكن كمان اكون سيد محمدك 
واللى بيتهرب من الاجابة هو اللى بيشتت الموضوع ولا ايه؟
*


----------



## Scofield (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



الفاطمي قال:


> رويدا رويدا ياهذا إذا كان المذهب الإسماعيلي السليماني غير إسلامي فمن المسلمين إرجع للتاريخ وتمعن جيدا . والقرآن لايدعوا إلا للسلام ولايدعو للإرهاب ولاللترويع ولكن له تأويل لايعلمه إلاالله والراسخون في العلم  ‏. ولاكن فسره بعض الإرهابين على أهوائهم. وأنتم تحسبون الإسلام إبن لادن.
> وإبن لادن وأنصاره شياطين لايمتون للإسلام بصله إرجع لتاريخ من يتبعون إنهم يتبعون من قتل وروع الناس محمد بن عبدالوهاب وهؤلاء لايمثلون إلا مذهبهم فقط لايمثلون الإسلام الإسلام برئ بكل ماتعنيه كلمة البرائه من الوهابيه الطائفيه الشوفينيه القذره. الوهابيه متطرفه على جميع الديانات والمذاهب فمن خالفهم لايستحق الحياه . تحياتي للعقلاء فقط ‏



*ياريت بلاش خروج عن الموضوع و لا تنسى ان بن لادن و غيره يطبقون القرآن و تعاليم رسولكم و الهه *


----------



## ekram (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



ٌREMON قال:


> *
> انا مش بتهم انا عندى دليل من قرآنكم ولو عاوزة تناقشينى فيه تعالى قسم الحوار الاسلامى
> وسيد الخلك ده سيدكم انتم لكن انا مليش سيد غير الله و يمكن كمان اكون سيد محمدك
> واللى بيتهرب من الاجابة هو اللى بيشتت الموضوع ولا ايه؟
> *



لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله بجد مش لاقية تعليق على كلامك ولا على تصرفاتك انا عارفة اني هطرد دلوقتي  عشان هتقولولي اهانة مشرف بس انتو تهينو دينا ورسولنا الكريم اوك معلش؟؟؟؟
بس عايزة اقول حاجة  انا لما دخلت المنتدى ده دخلتو على اساس اننا نتحاور ونتناقش  بعقلانية ومع احترام كل الواحد لدين  للتاني....ويكون الهدف من المنتدى اننا نكون واحد عشان احنا في الاول والاخير عرب ويكون في تسامح مش التعصب والعنصرية الي انا شايفاها دي؟؟

واللي بعرفو ان انت مشرف يعني المفروض توزن كلامك قبل ما تقولو  وتكتبو..
انت عارف ان في هنا اعضاء مسلمين على الاقل احتراما ليهم لو كنت تعرف معنى الاحترام من الاساس ..زي م المسيحية دينك وبدافع عنها احنا كمان الاسلام دينا ومن حقنا ندافع عنو..

ومين حضرتك عشان  تسمح لنفسك تقول انك  سيد محمد  عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام سيد الخلق والبشرية كلها .......

بجد دي مش طريقة للحوار !!!!!! ​


----------



## fredyyy (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

*الاستاذة / ekram*

*عندما يذكر الأخ / REMON *

*......... لكن انا مليش سيد غير الله .........*

*فهو لم يخطئ لأنه يعمل بالآيه القائلة :*

*مز 45:11 *
*........ لانه هو سيدك فاسجدي له.*

*فالسيد يُسجد له .... وهو لا يُريد أن يسجد إلا للمسيح*

*لأن المسيح إشترانا ...... فيحق أن نكون له عبيداً أمناء *

*لكن أنظري ماذا قال المسيح للمؤمنين به (وهو يُكرِّمهم)*

*يو 15:15 *
*لا اعود اسميكم عبيدا لان العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده.لكني قد سميتكم احباء لاني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من ابي.*

*لقد رضينا أن نكون عبيد للمسيح هذا السيد العظيم *

*فجعلنا أحباء بل أولاد الله*

*فكيف لا نُكرمه ونُعظمه ولا نرضى بسواه سيداً*


----------



## اني بل (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

طبعاً يخافون والادلة قد ذكرها الاغلبية من الاعضاء...​


----------



## Scofield (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



ekram قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله بجد مش لاقية تعليق على كلامك ولا على تصرفاتك انا عارفة اني هطرد دلوقتي  عشان هتقولولي اهانة مشرف بس انتو تهينو دينا ورسولنا الكريم اوك معلش؟؟؟؟
> بس عايزة اقول حاجة  انا لما دخلت المنتدى ده دخلتو على اساس اننا نتحاور ونتناقش  بعقلانية ومع احترام كل الواحد لدين  للتاني....ويكون الهدف من المنتدى اننا نكون واحد عشان احنا في الاول والاخير عرب ويكون في تسامح مش التعصب والعنصرية الي انا شايفاها دي؟؟
> 
> واللي بعرفو ان انت مشرف يعني المفروض توزن كلامك قبل ما تقولو  وتكتبو..
> ...



*
تعالى عندى قسم الحوار الاسلامى و انا أفرجك على نبيك المحترم و الفاظه الواطية + سيدك محمد عندما يأمر بال3 حجرات علشان يمسح........:new6:
*


----------



## ekram (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



ٌREMON قال:


> *
> تعالى عندى قسم الحوار الاسلامى و انا أفرجك على نبيك المحترم و الفاظه الواطية + سيدك محمد عندما يأمر بال3 حجرات علشان يمسح........:new6:
> *



نبيي وانا عرفاه الحمدلله مش هستنى حضرتك تفرجني ؟؟

ثانيا انا مش بطلب منك لا تفرجني ولا حاجة انا بطلب منك تحترم اللي انت بتتكلم عنو ده احتراااااما فاهم يعني ايه احتراااااما للمسلمين.....
قول رايك محدش قال حاجة بس شوف طريقة احسن توصل بيها فكرتك من غير متسيء لحد..
مش الدين برضو بيحث على احترام باقي الديانات ولا  دي مش موجودة  عندكم؟؟؟
سلام​


----------



## Scofield (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



ekram قال:


> نبيي وانا عرفاه الحمدلله مش هستنى حضرتك تفرجني ؟؟
> 
> ثانيا انا مش بطلب منك لا تفرجني ولا حاجة انا بطلب منك تحترم اللي انت بتتكلم عنو ده احتراااااما فاهم يعني ايه احتراااااما للمسلمين.....
> قول رايك محدش قال حاجة بس شوف طريقة احسن توصل بيها فكرتك من غير متسيء لحد..
> ...



*انا بحترم المحترم فقط ومش بحترم لا محمد ولا اى رمز اسلامى لانهم محترمونيش لا انا ولا اخواتى ولا حتى انتم نفسكم الاسلام و نبيك شتم كل البشرية ولم يحترمها
مرة قال علينا قردة و خنازير فكيف تطلبين منى الاحترام لمن شتمنى؟
و قال سيد الخلق قال عشنا و شوفنا تربية الشوارع سيد الخلق :new6:
*


----------



## fredyyy (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

*ekram*

*لماذا لم ترد على المشاركة 36*


----------



## Scofield (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

*
باقى يومان على انتهاء الاستفتاء و يبدو ان المسلمون يخافون فعلا من المبشرين و المسيحية بأعترافهم
*


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*

طبعا يخافون 
متلي لي بيته من زجاج وبيرمي الناس بالحجارة


----------



## the servant (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



ٌREMON قال:


> *
> باقى يومان على انتهاء الاستفتاء و يبدو ان المسلمون يخافون فعلا من المبشرين و المسيحية بأعترافهم
> *




سلام ونعمة ريمون,,,,

اخي العزيز يومين او حتي عشرين يوم او متين......................
النتيجة معروفة مسبقاااا وتجلي دة بصورة علنية في كل لقاااءات
الدعاة المسلمين علي قنواتهم المدبلجة التي لاتعمل علي تقويتهم بل
فضحهم وفضح خوفهم الشديد من كل مبشر وكارز باسم الرب يسوع
ودة اللي شوفنااة من قريب في حلقة بسمة وهبة مع عمالقة الدعوة
الاسلامية وقلة حيلتهم وتطاولهم بالشتيمة علي ابي القمص زكريااا بطرس
اعتقد انة لو لم يكن خوف لكان دافع عن دينة بكل احترام ووقار دون سب


----------



## Scofield (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يخاف المسلمون من المبشرين؟*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة ريمون,,,,
> 
> اخي العزيز يومين او حتي عشرين يوم او متين......................
> النتيجة معروفة مسبقاااا وتجلي دة بصورة علنية في كل لقاااءات
> ...



*ده اكيد طبعا بس انا حبيت اوضح لهم و للجميع خوفهم من المبشرين و المسيحية لان المسيحية كفيلة بتدمير الأسلام و اى ديانة أخرى بدون قتل او ارهاب او اى اغرائات مادية او غيرها كما يفعلون ولا معانا امن دولة ولا حتى دولة احنا معانا ربنا*


----------

